# Best spreader for Clover



## destincabo (Sep 9, 2014)

I've about 5 acres of clover seed to plant in early October. Was wondering if anyone had a particular spreader they like to use? I have a agrifab spreader that I pull behind my 4 wheeler for use on larger plots, but I'm not comfortable I can dial it down to handle small clover seeds. 

Are there any push spreaders worth getting?

Some plots are an acre in size other are pine tree rows.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Canuck5 (Sep 9, 2014)

I'll be using this on more than 6 acres and probably a lot easier that using a push spreader.

http://www.amazon.com/421S-20-Pound-Capacity-Portable-Spreader/dp/B000BWZD0O

Easy cleanup and very fine settings


----------



## GAGE (Sep 9, 2014)

Canuck5 said:


> I'll be using this on more than 6 acres and probably a lot easier that using a push spreader.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/421S-20-Pound-Capacity-Portable-Spreader/dp/B000BWZD0O
> 
> Easy cleanup and very fine settings



I have been using this one for years!


----------



## Canuck5 (Sep 9, 2014)

GAGE said:


> I have been using this one for years!



I get pretty good gas mileage with mine, too!


----------



## destincabo (Sep 9, 2014)

Canuck5 said:


> I get pretty good gas mileage with mine, too!


 LOL 10-4 thanks for the tip. If you want some exercise come on down LOL


----------



## Canuck5 (Sep 9, 2014)

destincabo said:


> LOL 10-4 thanks for the tip. If you want some exercise come on down LOL



LOL ... I'm busy that day!


----------



## livetohunt (Sep 9, 2014)

An earthway 2750 spreader works well too. Usually the local hardware stores carry it.

http://www.amazon.com/Earthway-2750...rthway+2750+hand-operated+bag+spreader+seeder


----------



## Forest Grump (Sep 9, 2014)

I use an Earthway 3100 similar to this one for small jobs & small size seeds:

http://earthway.com/product/3100-professional-hand-crank-broadcast-spreader.ashx


----------



## Lilly001 (Sep 9, 2014)

I like the hand spreaders. You can really put the seed exactly where you want it and in the amount you want.
For large plots I use a pull behind or tractor 3 pt spreader. But the hand spreaders are the best when applicable.


----------



## jam (Sep 9, 2014)

*ATV seeder*

I have been using one of these for the last several years and it works great. Easy to remove after use for safe storage till the next year.

EarthWay ® 12 Volt ATV Mount Broadcast Spreader, 80 Lbs.


http://www.earthway-outlet.com/m20.htm

http://mower-blades.agrisupply.com/search#w=atv seeder&asug=


----------



## destincabo (Sep 10, 2014)

Canuck5 said:


> LOL ... I'm busy that day!



LOL touche.


----------

